# neuspeed supercharger on mk3 aba having issues



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

so i just installed the mk4 supercharger kit on my mk3 aba golf, last year i installed a mk4 intake manifold and injectors. so i got the kit on my car had to cut frame to run belt, had a mk3 chip made by neuspeed for it. so i got it in with the 2.6 pulley and if i try to drive steady and normal car is missing/bucking whatever you wanna call it at 2700 to 3000 rpms it will rock you in your seat. at wide open throttle it will go good until around 5000 rpms then it starts bucking like its running out of fuel. 
installed new wires cap and rotor button, no intake leaks, seeing around 9 psi depending on air temp. used iridium plugs with the kit they were gapped at .42 i lowered them to .35, is my gap the issue possibly i hear a lot of boosted cars are .28 

mods are 260 cam, headers, staright pipe exhaust, stage 3 clutch, bored throttle body, obd2 aba engine 150 psi every cylinder. cold air. neuspeed supercharger kit with 2.6 pulley and software. 

i also tryed running it with the 2.8 inch pulley and could do higher in rpms befor you would get the bucking and it wouldnt be as bad. 

tryed stock chip and a tech chip and the neuspeed chip all three i get the steady low rev misfire so i dont think its a bad chip 

im lost someone please help car show is friday


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*fpr*

kit come with a 4 bar fpr and i have the stock 3 bar switching them barely makes a difference is my fuel pump weak, owned car for 5 years its a 95 used to be 1.8 now 2.0 out of 98 no pollution gear just basics and the car worked awesome with all other mods besides supercharger for 2 years now. now that i got boost i got problems these kits are usually flawless cant even find an issue like mine when i google it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

get rid of those junk plugs! just used BKR7e NGK normal plugs and gap them at .024 
start there. wrongplugs / wrong gap plugs will mess up a lot!


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> get rid of those junk plugs! just used BKR7e NGK normal plugs and gap them at .024
> 
> going to napa now seriously only.24 plug gap thats close , seeing 8 to 10 psi depending how hard i push it 10 being at 6800rpms, i got the top end pretty good but still shutters when holding it steady below 3000rpms
> 
> going to get plugs ill post results


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, .024 to .028 max. 
.035 is WAY to hit plus those plugs your using aren't good for your app.


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*top end shuttering again*

thought i had most of issues fixed in top end brought it home from car show today started acting up again, seems to only be at wide open throttle in 4th and 5th, it goes though the first 3 fine unless of course you drive it easy still waiting on plugs


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

The Neuspeed supercharger kit came with Denso Iridium plugs. Specifically it came with IK20, which were gapped at .043. I ran these for a long time without any issues. I am currently running the IK22 (colder plug) which are gapped at .031 and I do not have any misfire issues. 

There maybe better plug options but unless one of the plugs is damaged (or bad) I do not think it is your issue. 

Do you know anyone with vagcom? I would have the car scanned not only for codes but check your MAF readings (i.e. fuel trim) and your O2 sensor operation.


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*problem fixed*

sounds crazy because im obd2 but i adjusted distributor just a little bit and bang car smoothened right out after 3 weeks of searching for vacuum leaks , o rings, etc running .35 plug gap with iridium plugs, and running 2.6 inch pulley car runs like a cheetah on cocaine


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*back to square one almost*

so i have now replaced all vac lines, o rings on injectors tested for leaks nothing, i have the car running smooth as silk in the low end no more bucking adjusting distributor fixed that. new timing belt tonight because i threw an old one on so its in time 100% just finished that job. i still have the top end issue as soon as i go from 3rd to 4th and try to give it the berrys it starts bucking and cutting in and out. if i hold half throttle it will take it as far as half throttle lets you go but WOT in 4th and 5th around 4000rpms its not very satisfying:banghead:. i got ngk brk5s ordered be here tommorow gonna drop plug gap down to .24 and see what happens. running small 2.6 pulley is it just too much boost?:banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

5's aren't what you need.....7. use bkr7e.


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*oops*

yes 7s sorry my bad 5s are for non boosted abas. had some belt chewing issues got it straightened out now hopefully test it out tomorrow see if plug gap is my top end issue


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*fixed*

so after days turning into weeks of trying to find this problem i took charger off rolled motor and tested lower manifold for leaks and what do you know the brand new o rings i put in number 3 split and cracked probably the same day i put them in and it was overlooked until the other day car is now working like it should


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------

